# Hello Everyone.



## primroses (Feb 20, 2010)

I am completely overwhelmed regarding everything I have no clue what a   typical menu for the week so have been eating as before diagnosis.Also although I have been prescribed Metrofomin I have not been taking it its just confused and scared me can anone advise me please,thank you very much.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi primroses, welcome to the forum There is an awful lot to take in at first, but don't feel as though you need to learn everything from day 1. The basics are fairly straightforward: eat a healthy, balanced diet - look around for books on Low GI diets as they provide the slow-release of glucose from the digestion of carbohydrates that will help to keep your blood sugar levels nice and steady. Seeded brown bread, wholemeal pasta and basmati rice are preferable to their white equivalents. Try and get low sugar food, and low saturated fat.

Exercise is also very helpful in maintaining and improving your levels, if you can manage it - just a 30 minute walk each day will be a great help!

As for Metformin, it can have side-effects at first, but these should subside soon after starting. Do you know what your levels were when diagnosed? Doctors normally allow people a period of time to try and improve things with diet and exercise before giving out medication. 

Do you have a blood testing meter? Ask your doctor for one, or look for the free ones from the meter companies (Bayer normally give them away). The testing strips are expensive, so ask your doctor to prescribe them for you - they will then be free since you are on medication for diabetes (metformin).

Look in our Links section fr Jennifer's Good Advice and Maggie Davey's Open Letter - excellent reading for newly-diagnosed Type 2s. 

A book we always recommend to people such as yourself is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year - An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed by Gretchen Becker - this will give you a great introduction to what you should expect and how to tackle it. 

Don't panic, and please ask any questions you may have - we're here to help!


----------



## karinagal (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Primrose and welcome! I agree with all that Northerner says - the links and the books have a wealth of information that can really help you through this frightening and confusing adjustment. I have a copy of the book which I find invaluable as a reference source and of course by joining this forum you have access to loads of good advice from the extremely helpful and supportive people here.

Feel free to ask any questions - don't ever think your question will seem stupid. If it's something that's worrying you, it's worth asking and you will almost always get a reply from someone who's been through the same.

We'll do what we can to help you through this.

Karina


----------



## primroses (Feb 20, 2010)

*Thank you Northener and King of denial.*

Thank you both so much for your replies.I do feel like an idiot could you please tell me what a typical breakfast ,lunch dinner and snacks would be.Regarding blood monitors my dr says I do not need one, so its all terribly confusing.Then I bought one but I do not have a clue how to use it.I will buy the books that you have suggested thanks so much for your help.Its not that I have not asked for help, but so many mixed messages eg no sugar or just apples no other fruit,then no potatoes ,or some potatoes my head is whirling .


----------



## primroses (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to Queen of denial I called you King of denial


----------



## primroses (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

primroses said:


> Thank you both so much for your replies.I do feel like an idiot could you please tell me what a typical breakfast ,lunch dinner and snacks would be.Regarding blood monitors my dr says I do not need one, so its all terribly confusing.Then I bought one but I do not have a clue how to use it.I will buy the books that you have suggested thanks so much for your help.Its not that I have not asked for help, but so many mixed messages eg no sugar or just apples no other fruit,then no potatoes ,or some potatoes my head is whirling .



It is pretty terrible that you are not getting straightforward, good advice to set you on your way to good control. Lots of doctors say you don't need to test, chiefly because of cost of strips and weakly supported by an old study that suggested Type2s not on insulin would not benefit. The consensus on this forum, and amongst the majority of diabetics (i.e. people who have to deal with it day by day, not penny-pinching doctors!) is that testing can be extremely beneficial in the early stages particularly, as it provides you with information about how certain meals affect you. If you read the links I mentioned this will explain why and how to test. 

The main thing to bear in mind is that it is not sugar as such that is a problem for diabetics, it is carbohydrates in general as they all get converted to glucose in the blood and will therefore raise blood sugar levels. The key is to find carbs that only release this glucose slowly and steadily - Low GI foods or combinations. It is difficult to give a 'standard' diet out, since each individual can react differently to the same food. Most people are OK with porridge for breakfast, or something like shredded wheat or weetabix, or toast made with seeded or granary bread (the seeds help to slow the digestion and conversion to glucose). 

It can be a useful exercise to try and work out how much carbohydrate you eat in a normal day. Read the packets and add up the amount of carbs in the food you eat (e.g. 15g fr each slice of bread) in a day - if necessary, weigh  the food out so you can get a fairly accurate idea. Don't just add up the sugar content - you want to know the total carbs. If you find you are eating more than 230g a day, you probably want to look at reducing this amount by reducing portion size or substituting with lower carb alternatives, like vegetables (carrots, broccoli, cauliflower are all good. Eat lean meats and fish  - sardines on toast is a good snack! Avoid pastries and processed foods generally, it is better if you can cook up your own recipes as you know exactly what goes into them.

Hope this helps! Above all, DON'T feel like an idiot! Diabetes brings with it a whole load of issues that you probably took entirely for granted before diagnosis, so it's hardly surprising that people feel bewildered, especially when they are given conflicting information from all sides. Read what people are writing about here and absorb what is being discussed, then experiment yourself and find out what works for you. Don't make any huge drastic changes to start with, make small adaptations and these will be easier to achieve and maintain.

Please do ask if there is anything we can help with - we usually can!


----------



## karinagal (Feb 20, 2010)

primroses said:


> Sorry to Queen of denial I called you King of denial



LOL!!!  Don't worry, I get called lots of things and most of them aren't particularly complimentary so I don't take offense!! The advice Northerner has just given you is a good starting point. The important thing that we all find out is that different people react differently to the same foods so what one person finds works really well for them might have a completely different affect on you - usually summed up as "YMMV" or "Your Mileage May Vary".

This is why so many T2's find it invaluable to test, especially in the early stages. Some people find that they respond better to a diet with very few carbs, some prefer to eat more carbs but go for the low GI ones. Experimentation is the best way to work out what's going to be best for *you*. 

Take it one day at a time - if you make a mistake, take note and do it different next time. 

Good luck and keep us informed!

Karina


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi primroses and welcome


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi primroses and welcome to the forum x


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi primroses - sorry to hear about your diagnosis.

I've been a Type 2 for more than nine years and I'm doing and feeling just fine - great in fact.

After cutting out sugar and the obvious sugary things, the next thing that you need to be careful about are the starchy carbohydrates - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes mainly - but also be very careful with pasta and rice too. Cutting back on those foods usually leads to a big improvement in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

Testing is a good idea too so that you can see what different foods do to your blood glucose levels. 

Just keep moving in the right direction dietwise and you'll soon see an improvement. 

Best wishes - John


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

You should also try exercise every day. I walk for 20 mins to work and back each day. 

On my days off I sometimes borrow my neighbours Labrador and take him to the park. He drags me there and I drag him home...


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It is pretty terrible that you are not getting straightforward, good advice to set you on your way to good control. Lots of doctors say you don't need to test, chiefly because of cost of strips and weakly supported by an old study that suggested Type2s not on insulin would not benefit. The consensus on this forum, and amongst the majority of diabetics (i.e. people who have to deal with it day by day, not penny-pinching doctors!) is that testing can be extremely beneficial in the early stages particularly, as it provides you with information about how certain meals affect you. If you read the links I mentioned this will explain why and how to test.
> 
> The main thing to bear in mind is that it is not sugar as such that is a problem for diabetics, it is carbohydrates in general as they all get converted to glucose in the blood and will therefore raise blood sugar levels. The key is to find carbs that only release this glucose slowly and steadily - Low GI foods or combinations. It is difficult to give a 'standard' diet out, since each individual can react differently to the same food. Most people are OK with porridge for breakfast, or something like shredded wheat or weetabix, or toast made with seeded or granary bread (the seeds help to slow the digestion and conversion to glucose).
> 
> ...


Hi Northerner.
Thank you for your very informative reply.Its been tremendously helpful and put things into perspective a bit regarding what to eat.I have started today and writing down carbs etc as I have each meal .

I am looking on site you directed me to regarding testing.Once again thank you very much for your help.

Primroses


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should also try exercise every day. I walk for 20 mins to work and back each day.
> 
> On my days off I sometimes borrow my neighbours Labrador and take him to the park. He drags me there and I drag him home...


Thank you Tez. 
Its very kind of you to reply. I am starting to go for walks  and addressing diet.Its very useful hearing how other people manage their diabetes many thanks.

Primroses


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi primroses - sorry to hear about your diagnosis.
> 
> I've been a Type 2 for more than nine years and I'm doing and feeling just fine - great in fact.
> 
> ...


Hi WallyCorker.
Thank you so much I have taken what you said on board and now I am really starting to address my diet exercise etc thanks for taking the time to reply.

Primroses.


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

karinagal said:


> Hi Primrose and welcome! I agree with all that Northerner says - the links and the books have a wealth of information that can really help you through this frightening and confusing adjustment. I have a copy of the book which I find invaluable as a reference source and of course by joining this forum you have access to loads of good advice from the extremely helpful and supportive people here.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions - don't ever think your question will seem stupid. If it's something that's worrying you, it's worth asking and you will almost always get a reply from someone who's been through the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Karina.
Thank you I have started addressing diet and exercise today.The help given on here is invaluable and makes things seem so much more straightforward.Its all trial and error right now but I will get there eventually I am sure with help from this forum.Thanks once again.

Primroses.


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Old Holborn.

Thanks for your message.I will work towards that I could not find a smiley on here to send you thanks once again.

Primroses.


----------



## primroses (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi primroses and welcome to the forum x


Hi Steff.

Thank you for your message.It was kind of you to send it.

Primroses


----------



## am64 (Feb 21, 2010)

good luck primroses xxx as the others say take one step at a time x
i just avoid all sugar and try and keep my carbs down to 2 slices of wholemeal seeded loaf...vogel is excellent ...ryvita ....and small potatoes/rice/chapati/wrap .....sadly fruit sends me high so i eat more salad leafs cabbage brocolli cucumber olives ... lean meat .i also have the occasional bit of choco but the highest choco content like 80-90% less fat and sugar ...i am only human and so all in moderation seems to work xx


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good morning Primroses

I too was diagnosed with type 2 recently and believe me you're not alone in feeling 'lost' (please read my thread down in the dumps which i posted the day i was diagnosed!)

Its been just under a month now and i feel sooooo much better than i did but of course its still acceptable to have 'off' days!

I started taking metformin 500mg twice daily from the outset and although i suffered for about 4 days with tummy trouble i kept taking them and feel they're helping me greatly. I also take simvastatin 20mg as my cholesterol was slightly high and take this last thing at night.

I've just adopted a much healthier way of eating so heres an example of a days meals....

breakfast around 09.00.......normally either 2 weetabix with skimmed milk or granary toast and boiled egg

Lunch between 12.00 and 2.00.....granary bread sarnie with ham 

dinner....no later than 18.30.......balanced meal of meat and potatoes or pasta but with loads of veg to fill me up.


in between i make sure i eat fruit....this has helped greatly when i get those chocolate cravings.

don't try to change too much at first....its taken me a while to get to know what foods make me full and which still make me a bit sluggish and i don't monitor as yet but having done a random couple at work they're fab results.....i've gone from being around 10-15mmols to within normal limits............but i do need to up the exercise. Like i said small steps.

ask anything though....i've learnt so much being on this site.

Ness x


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 22, 2010)

choccy72 said:


> Good morning Primroses
> 
> I too was diagnosed with type 2 recently and believe me you're not alone in feeling 'lost' (please read my thread down in the dumps which i posted the day i was diagnosed!)
> 
> ...


Hi Ness,

It's good to hear that you feel that you are making progress after your recent Type 2 diagnosis.

However, I must say that it sounds as though you still might have too much starchy carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes and pasta in that diet to make real progress in the longer term.

Maybe it would be a good idea for you to start testing to see what effect different foods have on your blood glucose levels. It might give you some surprises.

Keep things moving in the right direction!

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi John, could you perhaps suggest a better meal plan for the benefit of myself and primroses? (i'm still in the learning process re carbs, starch etc)

I work 12 hour nightshifts so have to take into consideration that if i don't have a meal containing some carbs for tea i feel horrid although at present i normally take a yoghurt and a piece of fruit with me for around 4 in the morning. (stops the temptation to eat any biccies/ choccies that we might have)

I should also have stated that if i have bread for brekkie i won't have it for lunch so only 2 slices per day normally

I would have started this on a new thread but i'm sure all of us newbies with type 2 will be interested to read.

thanks


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 22, 2010)

choccy72 said:


> Hi John, could you perhaps suggest a better meal plan for the benefit of myself and primroses? (i'm still in the learning process re carbs, starch etc)
> 
> I work 12 hour nightshifts so have to take into consideration that if i don't have a meal containing some carbs for tea i feel horrid although at present i normally take a yoghurt and a piece of fruit with me for around 4 in the morning. (stops the temptation to eat any biccies/ choccies that we might have)
> 
> ...


Hi again Ness,

All I'm saying is that it is early days for you and your blood sugars have been high until recently - HbA1c of 9.1% is too high - and you really do need to get the levels lower. What you are doing so far may very give you some improvement but if you want to get much lower then you still seem to be eating a lot of starchy carbohydrate. 

In the end, it will depend where you want to get to in terms of blood glucose level. 

I have posted my typical diet elsewhere in this thread and - at the suggestion of a moderator - posted it elsewhere in the food section. That might be a better place to take any discussion rather than us highjacking Carina's thread. I'll be happy to discuss anything whatsoever there.

Testing is important to know what is going on. I didn't test for eight years and got steadily worse. I started testing nearly eighteen months ago and I've fully reversed my situation - i.e. my numbers are all better now thatn when I was diagnosed.

Whatever you do keep on track - you are heading in the right direction.

Best wishes - John


----------



## choccy72 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks John i shall go and browse the foodie threads.

p.s...I had kept to the original subject of diet as questioned by Primroses so sorry if you thought i was highjacking this thread it wasn't intended.

Ness x


----------



## LisaLQ (Feb 22, 2010)

You might find porridge is better than weetabix, and sweet potatos instead of regular.  That's what's worked for me.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Primroses, welcome to the forum.


----------

